# INTERCHANGEABLE KNOCKOFF SYSTEM



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HAVE YOU EVER GOTTEN BORED WITH THE SAME OLD KNOCK OFFS OF GOTTEN TIRED OG BREAKING, BENDING, OR MARRING UP YOU KNOCK OFFS 


HERE IS SOME THING NEW FOR ALL YOU RIDERS AND INTERCHANGEABLE KNOCK OFF SYSTEM .... :biggrin: 

THE KIT CONSSISTS OF AND HEX NUT BASE WITH TOOL AND THREE DIFFERENT K/OS ( ALL INCLUDED) AND ALL THE TOOLS AND HARDWARE 

YOU CAN ALSO CHOSE A COLORED RING FOR THE BASE ( NOT NESSECARY BUT IF YOU WANT TO ADD SOME COLOR )

CAN BE RAN WITH OR WITHOUT CHIPS ...RECESS FITS 2.25 OR 2.5 CHIPS 




THE K/O'S ARE PLASTIC AND YOU CAN ALSO PAINT THE K/OS IF YOU LIKE TO MATCH YOUR RIMS AND NOT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THEM GETTING JACKED UP BY THE HAMMER  

PRICE ON THESE KITS WILL BE 165.00 SHIPPED FOR MONEY ORDER OR 175.00 FOR PAYPAL FOR CHROME OR ADD 25.00 FOR GOLD ( GOLD AVIALIBLE IN LIMITED QUANITYS )


YOU GET EVERYTHING IN THE PICTURE AND THESE ARE READY TO INSTALL 
IF YOU WANT THE COLORED RINGS LET ME KNOW WHAT COLOR AND I WILL THROW THEM IN FOR FREE  


I HAVE ABOUT 30 SETS OF THESE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SOME WITH THE COLORED RING


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HEX TOOL


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

ARE THOSE PLASTIC OR ALUMINUM OR WUT?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PAINTED SET ....WITH THE CUSTOM CHIPS I SELL :nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Jul 28 2009, 07:26 PM~14610370
> *ARE THOSE PLASTIC OR ALUMINUM OR WUT?
> *


THE BASE IS OF COURSE METAL ...BUT THE K/OS ARE CHROMED PLASTIC


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

BASE INSTALLED


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

2 WING STYLE 
















HEX NUT STYLE 
















BULLET STYLE

KEEP IN MIND IN THESE PICS I ONLY HAVE TWO SCREWS HOLDING THEM ON  
YOU WILL OF COURSE GET A COMPLETE SET OF HARDWARE


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

thats a neat approach. but i think having clean looking knockoffs is more of a selling point,since u could change full k/o's about as fast. hammered, labeled k/o's are def a turn off


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 28 2009, 07:33 PM~14610465
> *thats a neat approach. but i think having clean looking knockoffs is more of a selling point,since u could change full k/o's about as fast. hammered, labeled k/o's are def a turn off
> *


I BET I COULD CHANGE THESE FASTER THEN CHANGING REGULAR K/O'S ....AND YOU DONT EVEN HAVE TO BUST OUT THE JACK :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

look almost like the zenith knockoff :0 i would get some if they were all metal :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN THOSE ARE BAD , LIKE YOU SAID A DIFFRENT LOOK TTT


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 11:28 PM~14610393
> *THE BASE IS OF COURSE METAL ...BUT THE K/OS ARE CHROMED PLASTIC
> *


KOOL IDEA


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

HOW DO THEY HANDLE THE HEAT? IM RIDER WHICH MEANS IM ON THE FREEWAY MOOOVEN FROM CITY TO CITY. CAN THEY HANDLE THE HEAT WITH OUT PEELING?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 28 2009, 07:49 PM~14610704
> *HOW DO THEY HANDLE THE HEAT? IM RIDER WHICH MEANS IM ON THE FREEWAY MOOOVEN FROM CITY TO CITY. CAN THEY HANDLE THE HEAT WITH OUT PEELING?
> *


I HAD THEM ON MY CAR FOR OVER 1.5 YEARS AND THE HOLD UP TO THE HEAT REALLY WELL...

FIGURE IT THIS WAY ALOT OF CHROMED ALLOY WHEELS ( 20'S ,22'S ETC ) USE CHROMED PLASTIC CENTER CAPS AND THEY HOLD UP PRETTY GOOD  
SAME TECHNOLOGY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jul 28 2009, 07:40 PM~14610578
> *look almost like the zenith knockoff :0  i would get some if they were all metal :biggrin:
> *


TO EACH THERE OWN  THE ORIGINAL IDEA WAS TO MAKE THEM OUT OF METAL BUT FROM A COST STAND POINT IT WASNT A GOOD IDEA....IF THERE WERE METAL THESE KITS WOULD BE OVER 400.00 A SET ....I WANTED TO KEEP THE PRICE LOW


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

nice concept


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats something new...never thought of that.


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 09:27 PM~14610376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This looks tough you got that with a chevy bowtie and what would it cost to add that to the kit


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 09:05 PM~14610908
> *TO EACH THERE OWN   THE ORIGINAL IDEA WAS TO MAKE THEM OUT OF METAL BUT FROM A COST STAND POINT IT WASNT A GOOD IDEA....IF THERE WERE METAL THESE KITS WOULD BE OVER 400.00 A SET ....I WANTED TO KEEP THE PRICE LOW
> *


these your own design? :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 28 2009, 09:20 PM~14611962
> *these your own design? :cheesy:
> *


NO BOUGHT THIS STUFF OFF SOMEONE ELSE  HE GAVE UP ...THE ORIGINAL IDEA FOR THESE FAILED ...THEY WHERE LIGHTED


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 10:23 PM~14612000
> *NO BOUGHT THIS STUFF OFF SOMEONE ELSE   HE GAVE UP ...THE ORIGINAL IDEA FOR THESE FAILED ...THEY WHERE LIGHTED
> *


i remember those, thats why you have the colored rings eh?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 09:04 PM~14610896
> *I HAD THEM ON MY CAR FOR OVER 1.5 YEARS AND THE HOLD UP TO THE HEAT REALLY WELL...
> 
> FIGURE IT THIS WAY ALOT OF CHROMED ALLOY WHEELS ( 20'S ,22'S ETC ) USE CHROMED PLASTIC CENTER CAPS AND THEY HOLD UP PRETTY GOOD
> ...


TRUE, CONSIDERING THEY ARE PLASTIC, IS THERE ANY TYPE OF WARRANTY IN CASE THEY PEEL?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 28 2009, 10:29 PM~14612557
> *TRUE, CONSIDERING THEY ARE PLASTIC, IS THERE ANY TYPE OF WARRANTY IN CASE THEY PEEL?
> *


They have the same warrenty chinneese wheels carry ....which is none ....as for the peeling out of the few people that had the original product there was never an issue with peeling .... Only problem I have seen is of you use an acid based wire wheel cleaner that will cause the chrome to dull....I know first hand ....my detailer did that to my wheels and I just ended up painting the k/0 black to match another set of wheels I had.

tell you what i will give anyone a 30 day warrenty on chrome peel if they buy these ....but i know it will not be used  but its there if it makes you feel better


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

cool idea!!i remember them lighted ones..they was kinda cool too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jul 28 2009, 10:17 PM~14610253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought they looked familiar.  and they failed cause of price. prices were crazy. i thought.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

these should be 2 bar, 2 bar straight, and 3 bar, then i may be into it.. 

OR, if they lit up i would be cause im silly


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 29 2009, 08:24 AM~14614965
> *these should be 2 bar, 2 bar straight, and 3 bar, then i may be into it..
> 
> OR, if they lit up i would be cause im silly
> *


PEOPLE STILL BUY 3 BARS ........... :uh: WELCOME TO THE 90'S :cheesy: J/P


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 29 2009, 10:03 AM~14615290
> *PEOPLE STILL BUY 3 BARS ........... :uh:  WELCOME TO THE 90'S  :cheesy:  J/P
> *


lmao... 

thats why im sayin i would like to mix em in once in a while just for fun lol


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 29 2009, 10:03 AM~14615290
> *PEOPLE STILL BUY 3 BARS ........... :uh:  WELCOME TO THE 90'S  :cheesy:  J/P
> *


  i spent forever searchingfor my og smooth dayton 3 bars , my exact thought while looking was to bring the 90's back.......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LETS DO THIS ....FIRST THREE SETS I AM GONNA DO AT COST ....125.00 SHIPPED 
AND I WILL THROW IN AND EXTRA SET OF K/O'S OF YOUR CHOICE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: D-Cheeze, 84Homies, WICKED REGALS

what up wicked :wave:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

did you end up with any of the night cruisers? I always wanted a st of those but they was pricey!!


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 08:27 PM~14610376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for a set of those chips shipped to 92841.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

IF I HAD THE CASH I WOULD JUMP ON A SET!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Dysfunctional73 THANKS FOR THE BIZ MAN ....I WILL HAVE YOUR SET OUT TOMMARROW


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

pretty coo product.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2009, 07:51 AM~14614732
> *
> ain't new.  :uh:
> thought they looked familiar.      and they failed cause of price.  prices were crazy. i thought.
> ...


THATS MY CUTTY IN THAT ADD :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed THANKS FOR THE BIZ I WILL HAVE YOURS OUT BY TUESDAY OR SOONER .....


1 MORE SET LEFT AT THE 125.00 DEAL .....WHO WANTS SOME ??


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam wish you cad em in a 2 bar sweep.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 30 2009, 01:56 PM~14629918
> *cashmoneyspeed THANKS FOR THE BIZ I WILL HAVE YOURS OUT BY TUESDAY OR SOONER .....
> 1 MORE SET LEFT AT THE 125.00 DEAL .....WHO WANTS SOME ??
> *


goin out tommarrow ...got the last of the hardware i was waiting on


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 30 2009, 10:14 PM~14632927
> *goin out tommarrow ...got the last of the hardware i was waiting on
> *


  :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 07:17 PM~14610253
> *HAVE YOU EVER GOTTEN BORED WITH THE SAME OLD KNOCK OFFS OF GOTTEN TIRED OG BREAKING, BENDING, OR MARRING UP YOU KNOCK OFFS
> HERE IS SOME THING NEW FOR ALL YOU RIDERS AND INTERCHANGEABLE KNOCK OFF SYSTEM .... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

pretty neat idea...i know sometimes your like, what would the ride look like with "these k~offs or "those" you could find out as fast as you can swap'em...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 30 2009, 05:07 PM~14630047
> *Dam wish you cad em in a 2 bar sweep.
> *


At first i thought so too, but given the design i think it would look somewhat "off". The 2 bar straight has that zenith look, at least to me it does :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 31 2009, 02:27 PM~14638885
> *pretty neat idea...i know sometimes your like, what would the ride look like with "these k~offs or "those" you could find out as fast as you can swap'em...
> *


Definately. I've got a few sets of brand new metal knockoffs to change out the faded ones on my ride, but being slammed on lowering springs makes it even more of a job to get a jack under each corner of the car to change them so i'm still rolling the same ones. This will let me change it up every day if i want and if i paint them, it won't chip from being installed/removed.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 29 2009, 01:50 PM~14617592
> *LETS DO THIS ....FIRST THREE SETS I AM GONNA DO 125.00 SHIPPED
> AND I WILL THROW IN AND EXTRA SET OF K/O'S OF YOUR CHOICE
> *


PM SENT


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 2 2009, 01:15 PM~14653005
> *TTT
> *


THANKSFOR THE BUSINESS MAN ....ONCE YOU DECIDE ON CHIPS I WILL SHIP THEM OUT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

alexprz2001 THANKS FOR THE BIZ ON THE GOLD SET ....WILL SHIP TOMMARROW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 30 2009, 01:56 PM~14629918
> *cashmoneyspeed THANKS FOR THE BIZ I WILL HAVE YOURS OUT BY TUESDAY OR SOONER .....
> 1 MORE SET LEFT AT THE 125.00 DEAL .....WHO WANTS SOME ??
> *


ALL 3 125.00 SETS SOLD  .....I WILL DO THE NEXT 3 SETS FOR 145.00 :0 ....THATS STILL 20.00 OFF THE REGULAR PRICE :cheesy: AND I WILL STILL HOOK UP AN EXTRA SET OF K/OS OF YOUR CHOICE :cheesy:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

i need just the knockoffs.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 2 2009, 08:46 PM~14656280
> *i need just the knockoffs.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

my caddy wen i use to have them on!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 07:17 PM~14610253
> *HAVE YOU EVER GOTTEN BORED WITH THE SAME OLD KNOCK OFFS OF GOTTEN TIRED OG BREAKING, BENDING, OR MARRING UP YOU KNOCK OFFS
> HERE IS SOME THING NEW FOR ALL YOU RIDERS AND INTERCHANGEABLE KNOCK OFF SYSTEM .... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## SamuraiKing (Nov 22, 2008)

A HOMIE IM INTERESTED BUT THE ONLY THING I WOULD NEED 5 I HAVE A SPARE AND DONT WANT TO MIS MATCH. :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Aug 3 2009, 09:18 PM~14667483
> *A HOMIE IM INTERESTED BUT THE ONLY THING I WOULD NEED 5 I HAVE A SPARE AND DONT WANT TO MIS MATCH. :dunno:
> *


GOT YOU COVERED ...PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 2 2009, 07:44 PM~14655682
> *ALL 3 125.00 SETS SOLD    .....I WILL DO THE NEXT 3 SETS FOR 145.00 :0  ....THATS STILL 20.00 OFF THE REGULAR PRICE :cheesy:  AND I WILL STILL HOOK UP AN EXTRA SET OF K/OS OF YOUR CHOICE  :cheesy:
> *


ttt


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

how well do these hold up to the beatn on hoppin ur car??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Aug 6 2009, 05:28 AM~14691442
> *how well do these hold up to the beatn on hoppin ur car??
> *


JUST FINE ...THE COLLARS ARE JUST LIKE ANY OTHER K/O


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: for a seller that has history on LIL and locally. Nice product to add to your inventory  and too think, you can get ahold of this guy at a SPEED Shop :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 6 2009, 10:23 AM~14693635
> *:thumbsup: for a seller that has history on LIL and locally. Nice product to add to your inventory   and too think, you can get ahold of this guy at a SPEED Shop  :0
> *


THANKS FOR THE GOOD WORDS :biggrin: I THINK EVERY SPEED SHOP SHOULD HAVE A TOKEN LOWRIDER GUY :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 6 2009, 04:30 PM~14695454
> *THANKS FOR THE GOOD WORDS  :biggrin: I THINK EVERY SPEED SHOP SHOULD HAVE A TOKEN LOWRIDER GUY :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 6 2009, 04:30 PM~14695454
> *THANKS FOR THE GOOD WORDS  :biggrin: I THINK EVERY SPEED SHOP SHOULD HAVE A TOKEN LOWRIDER GUY :biggrin:
> *


I'm post mine once i get em and bang em on :biggrin: on 72's


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

GOOD GUY, I WAS 1ST :cheesy: NICE PRODUCTS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Aug 6 2009, 07:04 PM~14698318
> *GOOD GUY, I WAS 1ST :cheesy: NICE PRODUCTS
> *


thanks man ....post some pics if you get a chance


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

sharky_510 THANKS FOR THE BIZ MAN ..,..... WILL GET YOUR KIT OUT MONDAY


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 7 2009, 01:34 PM~14704707
> *sharky_510  THANKS FOR THE BIZ MAN ..,..... WILL GET YOUR KIT OUT MONDAY
> *


thank u bro. a can u send me diferent colors ring??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 7 2009, 01:50 PM~14705406
> *thank u bro. a can u send me diferent colors ring??
> *


I WAS GONNA SEND CLEAR ...WHAT COLOR DID YOU WANT ?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got em today  

Great Seller,exactly what i was expecting plus some. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

FUCKING CHESE, YOU DOING BIG SHIT HOMIE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

do these light up? I just saw this topic man this sucks that I missed out on the 125.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

do these light up? I just saw this topic man this sucks that I missed out on the 125.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 7 2009, 08:20 PM~14707814
> *do these light up? I just saw this topic man this sucks that I missed out on the 125.
> *


BAN!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 7 2009, 10:21 PM~14707816
> *do these light up? I just saw this topic man this sucks that I missed out on the 125.
> *


I've got em now and i have a crazy idea.

We'll see if it works in a couple of weeks.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Aug 7 2009, 04:13 PM~14706502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 7 2009, 08:00 PM~14708111
> *I've got em now and i have a crazy idea.
> 
> We'll see if it works in a couple of weeks.
> *


Another guy I sold them to locally said he was gonna rig up lights to for the shows? Post some pics when you get a chance


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

To the top


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 07:20 PM~14610278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

how much for them (4) octagon ko's with the tool.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Aug 10 2009, 12:00 PM~14726216
> *how much for them (4) octagon ko's with the tool.....
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

DID A COUNT ON EVERYTHING I HAVE OF THIS STUFF AND I HAVE TONS OF EXTRA K/O .....SO NEW DEAL IS 
145.00 + SHIPPING AND YOU WILL GET TWO OF EACH K/O'S ( HEX , TWO WING , BULLET ) INCLUDED AT NO EXTRA COST


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 11 2009, 12:11 PM~14735318
> *DID A COUNT ON EVERYTHING I HAVE OF THIS STUFF  AND I HAVE TONS OF EXTRA K/O .....SO NEW DEAL IS
> 145.00 + SHIPPING AND YOU WILL GET TWO OF EACH K/O'S ( HEX , TWO WING , BULLET ) INCLUDED AT NO EXTRA COST
> *


 :wow: Ya wanna ship me some more. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 11 2009, 09:59 AM~14735707
> *:wow: Ya wanna ship me some more. :biggrin:
> *


Sure send me 14.00 to cover shipping and I will hook you up :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

w/ the colored ring


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

w/o the colored ring


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 11 2009, 10:11 AM~14735318
> *DID A COUNT ON EVERYTHING I HAVE OF THIS STUFF  AND I HAVE TONS OF EXTRA K/O .....SO NEW DEAL IS
> 145.00 + SHIPPING AND YOU WILL GET TWO OF EACH K/O'S ( HEX , TWO WING , BULLET ) INCLUDED AT NO EXTRA COST
> *


got mine today :biggrin: thanks bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pictures man ....looking good are those old zeniths? Looks like you really needed new k/o's


> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Aug 11 2009, 03:49 PM~14739079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 11 2009, 04:37 PM~14739558
> *got mine today :biggrin:  thanks bro. :thumbsup:
> *


Right on man ....when I was going through the stuff last night I found a few sets of the orange rings ...let me know what day you wanna come by and I will hook you up with some extra k/o's too


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 11 2009, 06:57 PM~14740398
> *Right on man ....when I was going through the stuff last night I found a few sets of the orange rings ...let me know what day you wanna come by and I will hook you up with some extra k/o's too
> *


cool till what time u at the shop?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 11 2009, 09:44 PM~14742618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 11 2009, 07:38 PM~14741656
> *cool till what time u at the shop?
> *


8-4...out for lunch 11:15 to 12:30 ....off thursday

....but i am there saturday if thats easier  

let me know so i can bring the stuff to work


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 11 2009, 08:44 PM~14742618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 11 2009, 09:59 PM~14742804
> *8-4...out for lunch 11:15 to 12:30 ....off thursday
> 
> ....but i am there saturday if thats easier
> ...


i dont get off till 3:30. so i just go by next monday im off.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 11 2009, 09:17 PM~14743045
> *i dont get off till 3:30. so i just go by next monday im off.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

WHERE CAN I GET LONGER SCREWS SO I CAN USE THE COLOR RING?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 30 2009, 08:57 AM~14625640
> *pretty coo product.
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Aug 12 2009, 05:41 PM~14750880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have them in stainless but nothing gold in 1 inch ..... I will provide the stainless to you if you would like ?let me know


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a great seller


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 13 2009, 03:31 PM~14761362
> *ttt for a great seller
> *


THANKS PAUL .....GET SOME PICS UP OF YOURS WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 11:27 PM~14610376
> *
> 
> 
> ...



pm how much, thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 14 2009, 07:03 AM~14767623
> *pm how much, thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 07:17 PM~14610253
> *HAVE YOU EVER GOTTEN BORED WITH THE SAME OLD KNOCK OFFS OF GOTTEN TIRED OG BREAKING, BENDING, OR MARRING UP YOU KNOCK OFFS
> HERE IS SOME THING NEW FOR ALL YOU RIDERS AND INTERCHANGEABLE KNOCK OFF SYSTEM .... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


TTT KEEP IN MIND EVERY KIT GET TWO SETS OF ALL THREE K/O'S STLYES


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good sell here folks along w/ a neat product. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 17 2009, 10:38 AM~14792416
> *Good sell here folks along w/ a neat product. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Aug 17 2009, 09:38 AM~14792416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks gentlemen :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Excellent seller here. Somehow UPS lost the package that was sent but D-Cheeze was on top of it from the start got a second package out in no time at all. He definatley goes the extra mile for his customers and i won't hesitate to do more business with him. Great product too, felt like a kid on Christmas opening up all those goodies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 21 2009, 12:56 PM~14839024
> *Excellent seller here.  Somehow UPS lost the package that was sent but D-Cheeze was on top of it from the start got a second package out in no time at all.  He definatley goes the extra mile for his customers and i won't hesitate to do more business with him.  Great product too, felt like a kid on Christmas opening up all those goodies :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Let's see some pics :biggrin: no ****


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 21 2009, 09:56 AM~14839024
> *Excellent seller here.  Somehow UPS lost the package that was sent but D-Cheeze was on top of it from the start got a second package out in no time at all.  He definatley goes the extra mile for his customers and i won't hesitate to do more business with him.  Great product too, felt like a kid on Christmas opening up all those goodies :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THNAKS FOR THE PROPS MAN ....GLAD YOUR HAPPY :cheesy: ....HOPEFULLY UPS WILL GET ON THE BALL AND REIMBURSE ME SOON


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

good stuff cheese. wish I had the xtra money for these. I like them.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 25 2009, 04:07 PM~14878352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STILL GOT SUM GOLD ONES IS THERE ANY WAY POSSIBLE I WUD B ABLE TO BUY ONE EXTRA FOR A BOOTY KIT TOO OR NO??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Aug 25 2009, 07:49 PM~14881634
> *STILL GOT SUM GOLD ONES IS THERE ANY WAY POSSIBLE I WUD B ABLE TO BUY ONE EXTRA FOR A BOOTY KIT TOO OR NO??
> *


sure pm me


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Played around to see what they looked like on my 72's :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 27 2009, 11:02 PM~14906201
> *Played around to see what they looked like on my 72's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good joe .....did you get the seocnd package with the orange rings ?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 28 2009, 10:01 AM~14907757
> *looking good joe .....did you get the seocnd package with the orange rings ?
> *


Yup, got here yesterday. Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Them look good cashmoney

That 2 bar w/ the black chip is FIRE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 28 2009, 07:54 AM~14908267
> *Yup, got here yesterday.  Thanks again  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 27 2009, 11:02 PM~14906201
> *Played around to see what they looked like on my 72's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 07:17 PM~14610253
> *HAVE YOU EVER GOTTEN BORED WITH THE SAME OLD KNOCK OFFS OF GOTTEN TIRED OG BREAKING, BENDING, OR MARRING UP YOU KNOCK OFFS
> HERE IS SOME THING NEW FOR ALL YOU RIDERS AND INTERCHANGEABLE KNOCK OFF SYSTEM .... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

So.............what's the likelihood of getting the 3 bar straight ko????????? :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Sep 5 2009, 10:16 PM~14993731
> *So.............what's the likelihood of getting the 3 bar straight ko????????? :dunno:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

I like the idea  wish shit wasnt so tight right nw


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LETS MOVE SOME OF THESE KITS ....PRICE FOR CHROME KIT 125.00 + SHIPPING 
150.00 FOR GOLD KIT + SHIPPING ..
WHO WANTS SOME ?


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Those are BAS ASS BRO!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 11 2009, 05:01 PM~15053481
> *LETS MOVE SOME OF THESE KITS ....PRICE FOR CHROME KIT 125.00 + SHIPPING
> 150.00 FOR GOLD KIT + SHIPPING ..
> WHO WANTS SOME  ?
> *


I'll take some


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 11 2009, 02:23 PM~15053699
> *I'll take some
> *


SEND THE $$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## KILLA CALI (Sep 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 10:27 PM~14610376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 15 2009, 06:52 PM~15090837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice wheel


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 16 2009, 01:32 PM~15100206
> *nice wheel
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s thanks for the biz ...you set is on the way today


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

NICE...We'll be in touch :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Sep 23 2009, 06:32 PM~15168717
> *NICE...We'll be in touch :thumbsup:
> *


let me know


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Good idea


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

To the top


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

lets move some sets .....125.00 shipped on chrome 140.00 on gold ....who wants some ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

great idea rich


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 23 2009, 12:21 AM~15159459
> *C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s  thanks for the biz ...you set is on the way today
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 










here is mine with the 2 bars installed


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 1 2009, 07:02 PM~15244390
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ...you shoud paint the extra set of 2 bars black


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: may do that


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 2 2009, 04:53 AM~15247045
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  may do that
> *


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

still 125.00 for chrome?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 6 2009, 04:03 PM~15285644
> *still 125.00 for chrome?
> *


Yes sir


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

To the top .... Free shipping in the lower 48 states....-


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

EY BRO, YOU GOT ANY EXTRA SCREWS? SO THE COLOR DISKS CAN FIT. THE GOLD ONES DONT FIT


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 16 2009, 10:04 PM~15384288
> *EY BRO, YOU GOT ANY EXTRA SCREWS? SO THE COLOR DISKS CAN FIT. THE GOLD ONES DONT FIT
> *


I OFFERED BEFORE ....SO I WILL OFFER AGAIN ....SEND ME YOUR ADDY...KEEP IN MIND THE LONGER SCREWS ARE STAINLESS NOT GOLD


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 19 2009, 09:59 AM~15400677
> *I OFFERED BEFORE ....SO I WILL OFFER AGAIN ....SEND ME YOUR ADDY...KEEP IN MIND THE LONGER SCREWS ARE STAINLESS NOT GOLD
> *


YEA MY BAD, ABOUT THAT. I DIDNT KNOW IF IT WAS THIS TOPIC OR THE OTHER ONE, I GOT SIDE TRACKED


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

damn i've been in a hole! :twak: these bitches are nice!! still have some sets??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 2 2009, 04:49 PM~15541073
> *damn i've been in a hole! :twak: these bitches are nice!! still have some sets??
> *


about 20 left


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 2 2009, 10:43 PM~15543297
> *about 20 left
> *


 whats the $125 include??


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

is the color ring a light?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Nov 4 2009, 11:32 PM~15566175
> *is the color ring a light?
> *


x2 or how did the homeboy with the lit ones do it.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 3 2009, 04:09 PM~15552292
> * whats the $125 include??
> *


8 - wing k/o
8 - x 
8- bullet 
4 -bases 
hex tool 
stainless hardwere and allen wrench 
choice of colored ring 
clear ring included


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50+Nov 4 2009, 08:32 PM~15566175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there where originally lit .....only few kits sold ....to expensive ...like 600.00 a set 

one guy i sold them to put leds in them for the shows only


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 6 2009, 12:48 AM~15578578
> *8 - wing k/o
> 8 - x
> 8- bullet
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 5 2009, 10:48 PM~15578578
> *8 - wing k/o
> 8 - x
> 8- bullet
> ...


was up rich ! didn't know you had this pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 8 2009, 03:58 AM~15596710
> *was up rich ! didn't know you had this  pm sent. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS EDDIE ....I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 11 2009, 03:16 PM~15635503
> *THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS EDDIE ....I APPRECIATE IT
> *


this is a nice ass set thanks bout to throw em in this weekend ! will send some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 13 2009, 02:08 PM~15657318
> *this is a nice ass set thanks bout to throw em in this weekend ! will send some pics. :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD EDDIE


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Wow, I just realized this is a smoking deal! I will def pick up a set when the money river flows a little faster


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

JUST GOT MY SET IN UCE BOUT TO THROW THEM ON THANKZ... THAT WAS HELLA FAST... PICZ LATER :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Nov 18 2009, 12:35 PM~15704481
> *JUST GOT MY SET IN UCE BOUT TO THROW THEM ON THANKZ... THAT WAS HELLA FAST... PICZ LATER :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

NICE DO YOU STILL HAVE SOME LEFT AND WHATS THE PRICE AND SHIPPED TO CHICAGO 60608


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Nov 28 2009, 10:04 AM~15805375
> *NICE DO YOU STILL HAVE SOME LEFT AND WHATS THE PRICE AND SHIPPED TO CHICAGO 60608
> *


PM SENT 


TTT

GOLD ADD 20.00


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I can totaly see this system working great - with the addition of a mini battery powered led light in a color - that would fit inside the knock off - and having the knock of being molded of clear plastic - but hazed on the inside so the entire knock off would light up red or blue at night time - and you could not see the acutal led light and battery system due to the hazed effect on the inside of the molded plastic of the spinner.

would be a thousand times cooler than those crappy valve cap lights.
and would not be that much of a pain in the ass to turn off and on buy un screwing the 4 allen bolts that hold them on.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Dec 1 2009, 03:48 PM~15836590
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SHIPPING TODAY ....THANKS FOR THE BIZ


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 08:32 PM~14610457
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much for the set of 4 with white GT chips and white Zenith chips?


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

JUST PUT THEM ON AN BOUT TO ROLL 2 A TOY DRIVE... THANKZ D-CHEEZE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Dec 5 2009, 12:13 PM~15880998
> *JUST PUT THEM ON AN BOUT TO ROLL 2 A TOY DRIVE... THANKZ D-CHEEZE
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD UCE


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

GOOD IDEA IM SUPRIZED THERE ARE ANY LEFT I LIKIE LIKIE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Dec 5 2009, 01:25 PM~15881513
> *GOOD IDEA IM SUPRIZED THERE ARE ANY LEFT  I LIKIE LIKIE
> *


pm sent


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Dec 5 2009, 03:25 PM~15881513
> *GOOD IDEA IM SUPRIZED THERE ARE ANY LEFT  I LIKIE LIKIE
> *


 x2 love the idea!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

feeling genorous ......lets do 105.00 shipped money order ....or 109.00 shipped paypal .....next 2 sets of chrome .....add 10.00 for gold


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

did you ever consider making your own custom style knockoff (something other than the 2 and 3 bar, bullets, or hex)? This would be a good place to try. pretty much every knockoff you see is the same. Sinister has some cool 3 wings, but you can't ever find anything like that for sale.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 8 2009, 03:09 PM~15915288
> *did you ever consider making your own custom style knockoff (something other than the 2 and 3 bar, bullets, or hex)?  This would be a good place to try.  pretty much every knockoff you see is the same.  Sinister has some cool 3 wings, but you can't ever find anything like that for sale.
> *


with the limited amout of stuff i have left its just not feasible ....but is a good idea


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

How many set's you down to now??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 8 2009, 05:08 PM~15916778
> *How many set's you down to now??
> *


about 15


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT...CERT MAIL SENT...CANT WAIT TO GIT THEM... :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 8 2009, 10:33 PM~15920513
> *about 15
> *


15 sets.. people gonna be disapointed that them didn't get thems..lol.. get em while them here..

good luck rich.. I have mines on alot of people ask me where I got em from.. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Dec 11 2009, 04:06 PM~15952193
> *15 sets.. people gonna be disapointed that them didn't get thems..lol.. get em while them here..
> 
> good luck rich.. I have mines on alot of people ask me where I got em from.. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE GOOD WORDS EDDIE :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Dec 11 2009, 04:01 PM~15952145
> *TTT...CERT MAIL SENT...CANT WAIT TO GIT THEM... :biggrin:
> *


shipping out today homie


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

GOT EM........SET MY ZENITH CHIPS IN EM FOR THE PICS......................... :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Dec 16 2009, 04:15 PM~16001742
> *GOT EM........SET MY ZENITH CHIPS IN EM FOR THE PICS......................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt another sold locally ,......who else wants some ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Fraunnyenzync (Dec 17, 2009)

Do any of you ever think that Glock will add Interchangeable backstraps? People like me with smaller hands would love to see them add this so the gun will fit better in our hands.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fraunnyenzync_@Dec 19 2009, 03:22 PM~16031085
> *Do any of you ever think that Glock will add Interchangeable backstraps? People like me with smaller hands would love to see them add this so the gun will fit better in our hands.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

is there a way to get a set with 2 sets of 2 bar knock offs and domes and no hex??
and how much for the cadillac wheelchips shown on the black two bar knock off??
and what other wheel chips do you have??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Dec 23 2009, 09:11 AM~16067298
> *is there a way to get a set with 2 sets of 2 bar knock offs and domes and no hex??
> and how much for the cadillac wheelchips shown on the black two bar knock off??
> and what other wheel chips do you have??
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 28 2009, 07:17 PM~14610253
> *HAVE YOU EVER GOTTEN BORED WITH THE SAME OLD KNOCK OFFS OF GOTTEN TIRED OG BREAKING, BENDING, OR MARRING UP YOU KNOCK OFFS
> HERE IS SOME THING NEW FOR ALL YOU RIDERS AND INTERCHANGEABLE KNOCK OFF SYSTEM .... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


125.00 for chrome 150.00 for gold


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

you still got some left and how much ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jan 21 2010, 09:42 AM~16363090
> *you still got some left and how much ?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jan 21 2010, 11:42 AM~16363090
> *you still got some left and how much ?
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 28 2010, 12:02 PM~16441311
> *x2
> *


sure do ...10 sets left


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 28 2010, 06:49 PM~16444088
> *sure do ...10 sets left
> *


That's 10 more people till there GONE as in Adios


----------



## sp1293060 (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you have some to fit 24


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sp1293060_@Jan 30 2010, 01:47 PM~16461729
> *Do you have some to fit 24
> *


I BELIVE THE K/OS FOR 24 ARE THE SAME ...I THINK JUST THE ADAPTERS ARE DIFFERENT


----------



## sp1293060 (Sep 20, 2007)

24 are bigger adapter and kobare bigger


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sp1293060_@Jan 30 2010, 02:17 PM~16461888
> *24 are bigger adapter and kobare bigger
> *


THEN I GUESS THEY WONT WORK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GRAPEVINE509 AND RED_GHOST THANKS FOR THE BIZ ....PARTS SHIPPING TODAY


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

got 'em today verry fast!!!,..and i love 'em thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

u got any sets left? u got chrome or gold?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lo84regal_@Feb 3 2010, 06:58 PM~16504681
> *u got any sets left? u got chrome or gold?
> *


8 sets of chrome ...2sets of gold


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Bub916 and voodoolounge thanks for the biz uso's ..... 6 sets of chrome left


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 6 2010, 11:48 PM~16537501
> *Bub916 and voodoolounge thanks  for the biz uso's ..... 6 sets of chrome left
> *


thank you uso!  think max said he's gonna maybe jump on a pair gave him your #


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 6 2010, 11:53 PM~16537532
> *thank you uso!   think max said he's gonna maybe jump on a pair gave him your #
> *


HE BETTER HURRY ONLY GOT 5 SETS LEFT :happysad:


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

> HE BETTER HURRY ONLY GOT 5 SETS LEFT :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your price on them now??? Still 2 sets of each included? :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> > HE BETTER HURRY ONLY GOT 5 SETS LEFT :happysad:
> > Whats your price on them now??? Still 2 sets of each included? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 125.00 set and yes you get tow sets of the k/o's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

jsozae thansk for the biz on two sets 

loco78 thnaks for the biz on one set 


madmax4 thanks for the the biz on the set Uso 


thought i only had one set left ....turns out it was two 

....who wants it ?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

wut u got left?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lo84regal_@Feb 16 2010, 12:10 PM~16629732
> *wut u got left?
> *


SORRY SOLD OUT


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 10 2010, 02:14 PM~16571957
> *jsozae thansk for the biz on two sets
> 
> loco78 thnaks for the biz on one set
> ...



























Thanx D-Cheese. Got mine today. Looking forward to doing business
with you again Soon :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Feb 17 2010, 04:46 PM~16643449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I was able to scrounge up one more kit If anyone is interested ....


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yall better not fack around this is The last 1


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 17 2010, 08:14 PM~16646189
> *Yall better not fack around this is The last 1
> *


LAST SET WILL GO WITH 8 OF EACH CHROME K/O'S, HEX , TWO WING , BULLET , 4 GOLDS TWO WINGS ,AND 4 GOLD HEXS AND AT LEAST 5 DIFFERENT COLOR RINGS .....DONT MISS OUT ....BE THE ONLY ONE ON YOUR BLOCK TO HAVE THEM :wow:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

X2 got mine thanks Cheeze :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 17 2010, 08:21 PM~16646362
> *X2 got mine thanks Cheeze :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 89CaddyRyder (Jul 31, 2008)

last set still available?..if so how much?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 89CaddyRyder_@Feb 19 2010, 12:55 AM~16659086
> *last set still available?..if so how much?
> *


125.00 shippped .... Possible sale pending though


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 19 2010, 08:26 AM~16660741
> *125.00 shippped .... Possible sale pending though
> *


Last set is gone ....sold to plaque ....thanks for the biz


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 19 2010, 03:50 PM~16663868
> *Last set is gone ....sold to plaque ....thanks for the biz
> *


THANKS DADDY, I SENT YOU A PICTURE OF THAT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 19 2010, 06:58 PM~16666373
> *THANKS DADDY, I SENT YOU A PICTURE OF THAT
> *


 :uh: :wow: .........






















































Lol :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I changed the up a little D-cheese but wait until you see the sets I build when I am done


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Feb 22 2010, 11:03 AM~16688722
> *I changed the up a little D-cheese but wait until you see the sets I build when I am done
> *


POST THOSE PIC'S USO :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SOLD OUT


----------



## 79Dmarchand (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 10 2010, 04:02 PM~16852369
> *SOLD OUT
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 10 2010, 04:02 PM~16852369
> *SOLD OUT
> *


 :wow: wow them whent quick... congratz for who ever got a set.. this gonna be a one of a kind in a couple yrs so take care of em..


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 11 2010, 12:51 PM~16861860
> *:wow: wow them whent quick... congratz for who ever got a set.. this gonna be a one of a kind in a couple yrs so take care of em..
> *


i bought a set just cause D said he only had a few sets left, still have em packaged up :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I HAVE ALOT OF THE PLASTIC PARTS FOR ANY THAT NEED THEM ....


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Mar 11 2010, 10:56 AM~16861901
> *i bought a set just cause D said he only had a few sets left, still have em packaged up :cheesy:
> *


ME TOO


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

:uh: man let me get one set of those. White


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@May 28 2010, 05:16 PM~17636232
> *:uh:  man let me get one set of those. White
> *


sorry long gone


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

these would look badass on a bumper kit rigged up with a light :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

>


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Glad i got mine when i did.Still gotta figgure out the lights tho


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

was able to put one more kit together ...was for a club member that flaked .....kit up for sale with tons of extra parts 195.00 shipped anywhere in the lower 48 states .....pm me for info


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

damn !!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 89CaddyRyder (Jul 31, 2008)

shit im tryin to get the money for theeeeeeassseeeee


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

sale pending to cashmoneyspeed


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


> sale pending to cashmoneyspeed


CASHMONEY sent and SOLD


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

DAME THOSE ARE NICE!!!! YOU DONT GOT ANOTHER SET HIDING SOMEWHERE???? IF DO HIT ME UP I WOULD LIKE A CHROME SET


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> CASHMONEY sent and SOLD


KOO IMMA GO BY YOUR PAD AND JACK U


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

MAKE SOME MORE!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

SPOOK82 said:


> KOO IMMA GO BY YOUR PAD AND JACK U


:roflmao: Guess what i'm going to put these on?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> :roflmao: Guess what i'm going to put these on?


 MY CAR:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> :roflmao: Guess what i'm going to put these on?


Mine...Ohhh wait my set is still in the box

I gotta get back on the light thing:h5:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

_YES!!!! MAKE SOME MORE IF THERES NO MORE_ :run::run:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yea I forgot about the lights. I'm going to have to get on that too. I want to hook them up to a remote to turn on and off.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Yea I forgot about the lights. I'm going to have to get on that too. I want to hook them up to a remote to turn on and off.


Yeah i bought a few cheap kits off ebay.The ones that have the fake candles that use led's an bought a gang of white led's.Just need to make a mounting for all of it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

baggedout81 said:


> Yeah i bought a few cheap kits off ebay.The ones that have the fake candles that use led's an bought a gang of white led's.Just need to make a mounting for all of it


I'm not wanting to undo 4 screws on each knockoff to turn them on and off so getting them to do that with a remote and a strong mount for them is what i need to get on top of.


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

anymore being made?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I'm not wanting to undo 4 screws on each knockoff to turn them on and off so getting them to do that with a remote and a strong mount for them is what i need to get on top of.


Yeah sorry.They are off of remote.I can change the intensity of them to.from low/hight light to them well.....flickering like a candle.

They also make ones that already have differnt colored leds inside an you can change the color to what ever off of the remote


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I know these aren't being manufactured any more but if you come across any single knockoff holding plates(that hold the wheels on and the plastic ko's bolt to), then hit me up. Left side of right side don't matter. Even full kits, just PM me and i can get that payment to ya instantly.


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

hey homies i came up with a ideal for the lights if u got the kits and not the lights i just did this 2 night


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

push button of some type? Got any pixof what you did?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looking for these interchangable knockoff pieces.

2 orange and 2 blue color rings or full sets of 4
2 gold hex knockoff caps and 2 gold domes knockoff caps or full sets of 4

Any extra single right or left side metal base knockoff base?


Cash or i've got a few extra sets of the interchangable chrome 2 bar k/o's, chrome hex's, and chrome dome knockoffs and clear color rings for trade.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

what about these things melting since they are plastic seems like a bad idea?? good luck on the sale


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> what about these things melting since they are plastic seems like a bad idea?? good luck on the sale


i have had them on for years ....the plastic holds up good to the heat so no worries


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

hey how much for the kit but without the hex or bullets and add them caddy chips pm me thanks


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

86cutt said:


> hey how much for the kit but without the hex or bullets and add them caddy chips pm me thanks


These have been long gone for some time now homie. No longer built or available.


I do, however, have 1 complete set available that i never got around to using. It includes the 4 mounting plates, install tool, 2 sets of (16)stainless screws to hold the the caps on in 2 different lengths to accomodate running colored rings or just the knockoffs. Also, 1 set of 4 of each color rings and 1 set of 4 knockoffs in the 2 bar/hex/dome style. To anyone interested, PM for price and i'll take some pics.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

1 complete BRAND NEW KIT FOR SALE that i never got around to using. It includes the 4 mounting plates, install tool, 2 sets of (16)stainless screws to hold the the caps on in 2 different lengths to accomodate running colored rings or just the knockoffs. Also, 1 set of 4 of each color rings (clear, blue, green, and purple) and 1 set of 4 knockoffs in the 2 bar/hex/dome style. To anyone interested, let me know. Cash or trade for embedded Dayton ko's.


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

Pm sent.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so cashmoneyspeed what you asking for that setup


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

there are only about 25 sets total in the world .....gonna be a collectors item


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> so cashmoneyspeed what you asking for that setup


300, sale pending but if i don't hear from the guy by tomorrow i have a second person interested. It's layitlow though so you know how that goes, first to pay gets em.



D-Cheeze said:


> there are only about 25 sets total in the world .....gonna be a collectors item


Damn, that's all? :wow: Maybe i should just put them back where they were and forget i have em.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I remember I got that last set and d cheese threw in the kitchen sink, these are nice, good luck on the sale


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah glad i got my set.An i've bought a gang of extra shit from richie rich


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

are there anymore of just the 2 bars available
i bought an original set and misplaced my extra knockoffs that came with the set.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> are there anymore of just the 2 bars available
> i bought an original set and misplaced my extra knockoffs that came with the set.


yeah i still have a few ....hit me up


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

niceeee


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Well lolls like buyer flaked out just like usual on this site. Still got the complete kit for sale, for now. May just store them back away and pull em out in a few years.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Well looks like buyer flaked out just like usual on this site. Still got the complete kit for sale, for now. May just store them back away and pull em out in a few years.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

figgures,buncha dam trolls.

Ima throw my set on here soon


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Thinking of tossing them on eBay. Price on their will include the $15 or so in fees associated with selling on their.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

So,

Who? 

Or which company made these?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So,
> 
> Who?
> 
> Or which company made these?


Night glow was the original name of them. I believe they were the company that also made the limited run of them. They never caught on due to the $499 price tag.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks D-Cheeze! Just got my extra parts!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> Thanks D-Cheeze! Just got my extra parts!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5:


Buy them shits up!!!! Once what he has is gone.Thats probally it,well unless someone else makes em

I am however on a quest to make my own addapter's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> Thanks D-Cheeze! Just got my extra parts!!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5:


no problem man ....i gave you extra since there was still room in the box ......lol


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

i know i know and i definately appreciate all your help!!
You are the man! :h5:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Sup bro. I got a new phone and lost ur number.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> 1 complete BRAND NEW KIT FOR SALE that i never got around to using. It includes the 4 mounting plates, install tool, 2 sets of (16)stainless screws to hold the the caps on in 2 different lengths to accomodate running colored rings or just the knockoffs. Also, 1 set of 4 of each color rings (clear, blue, green, and purple) and 1 set of 4 knockoffs in the 2 bar/hex/dome style. To anyone interested, let me know. Cash or trade for embedded Dayton ko's.


Back into storage they go. Will bring em back out once more in November.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

D-Cheeze said:


> there are only about 25 sets total in the world .....gonna be a collectors item


No.way I.just got.a set looks like I lucked out


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Back into storage they go. Will bring em back out once more in November.


Its november


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

baggedout81 said:


> Its november


Haha, then up for sale I still have the full kit pictured all packed up in a box. Here's a pic of my personal set for reference. The ones for sale are 100% new never mounted.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ha mine are still ina box


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

Where can I order myself a set?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

87'luxury said:


> Where can I order myself a set?


You can,not made anymore.But you can buy a set from cashmoney like posted above


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

baggedout81 said:


> You can,not made anymore.But you can buy a set from cashmoney like posted above


Yup I haven't seen any sets come for sale at all. Ill offer this set up for sale until Xmas and if I still have it, it's going back in storage for a future ride. Send a pm if serious.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Yup I haven't seen any sets come for sale at all. Ill offer this set up for sale until Xmas and if I still have it, it's going back in storage for a future ride. Send a pm if serious.


Or until next November.

Still working on making my own tho


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

Anyone have a set laying around for sale?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

1lo84regal said:


> Anyone have a set laying around for sale?


I have some parts to make 5 sets


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Still some of these on Ebay™ not complete sets just part.


----------

